# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > Business Intelligence > SAP Crystal Reports > [CR 2013] TCD afficher les rubriques vides par rapport  une liste fige

## James Daniel

Bonjour,

Pour un Tableau crois dynamique, j'ai dfini une liste de rubrique par rapport  un numro de compte comptable

Compte
Rubrique

602001
Rubrique001

602002
Rubrique002

602003
Rubrique003

602004
Rubrique004

602005
Rubrique005

602006
Rubrique006

602007
Rubrique007

602008
Rubrique008

etc ...




Ensuite, j'ai une liste des critures comptables

Date
Mois
Compte
Montant
ID_unique
Rubrique

01/01/2021
1
626200
773226
184430
Rubrique055

01/01/2021
1
626200
2369333
184430
Rubrique055

01/01/2021
1
626200
264230
184430
Rubrique055

01/01/2021
1
602005
527200
203187
Rubrique005

01/01/2021
1
616005
17377945,95
203023
Rubrique030

01/01/2021
1
635310
521338,38
203025
Rubrique063

01/01/2021
1
611200
733807
203143
Rubrique016

01/01/2021
1
611200
654242
203140
Rubrique016

01/01/2021
1
666410
62655971,96
351986
Rubrique107

01/01/2021
1
666410
280430419,8
352035
Rubrique107

01/01/2021
1
602001
3396250
352150
Rubrique001

01/01/2021
1
602001
1299500
352152
Rubrique001

01/01/2021
1
602003
46250884,29
352154
Rubrique003



Et en faisant un TCD, on obtient un tableau qui doit ressembler  ceci, dans son ensemble :



Or, je dois utiliser un filtre mensuel (mois par mois) qui fait que je dois sortir un tableau juste pour un mois prcis.
et dans mon rsultat seuls les rubriques qui contiennent des mouvements sont affiches
(ce n'est pas un affichage pour les 4 mois, mais considrer chaque mois  part)



Ex : pour Janvier, les rubriques 002, 007 n'apparaissent pas dans le tcd crystal reports
Ex : pour Fvrier, la rubrique 007 n'apparait pas dans le tcd crystal reports
Ex : pour Mars, les rubriques 002, 007 n'apparaissent pas dans le tcd crystal reports
Ex : pour Avril, les rubriques 002, 007 n'apparaissent pas dans le tcd crystal reports

Dans CR, j'ai dj essay de dfinir une liste personnalis, mais cela ne fonctionne toujours pas.
A vrai dire, je ne sais pas comment utiliser les groupes dans cette liste.



Pourriez-vous m'indiquer si c'est possible de faire apparatre toutes les rubriques en lignes, mme s'il n'y a pas de valeur  afficher ?

Merci

----------


## luc_chivas

Bonjour

tu peux essayer de crer un fichier Excel avec uniquement le nom de tes rubriques (toutes),  l'identique de celles que tu as dans ta table.
Ce fichier Excel sera ton point d'entre de la requte et tu fais une jointure externe gauche entre ton tableau excel et la rubrique de ta table. Dans ton tableau crois, tu choisis la rubrique de ton excel. tu appliques tes filtres de date normalement.
Laisse nous savoir si cela fonctionne

----------


## James Daniel

Bonjour,

Aprs tentative, cela ne fonctionne pas.
Il va falloir crer des enregistrements fictives avec des montants nuls peut-tre ?

Merci

----------


## luc_chivas

voir MP

----------


## James Daniel

> voir MP


Bonjour Luc_Chivas, ok  ::D:

----------

